# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Emergenza Corona Virus e adempimenti assembleari

## LONGBOARD

Con le recenti limitazioni allo spostamento fisico dei cittadini nelle zone rosse si pongono nuovi problemi per l'approvazione dei bilanci societari.
Si dovrà infatti ricorrere massicciamente , nei casi di soci nelle zone ricomprese  di società con sede esterna o di coloro che risiedono all'esterno ma sono soci di società con sede nelle zone rosse, all'utilizzo di procedure telematiche.
E' infatti prevista la possibilità di partecipare in teleconferenza, anche se negli statuti non è prevista tale modalità.
Occorrerà tuttavia attrezzarsi di idonee procedure con i requisiti atti a garantire la libera formazione delle volontà dei soci cosa non usuale per tutte le società....(anche gli avvisi di convocazione dovranno citare tali modalità)
Analogamente per la partecipazione ai consigli di amministrazione che si possono svolgere in modalità informatica.
Per le procedure di controllo da parte dei revisori ( in cui è necessaria la presenza fisica per alcuni tipi di controllo) auspico che la deroga ad entrare o uscire dalle zone proibite , trattandosi di "lavoro" , sia concedibile senza riserve.
Siamo in fiduciosa attesa di indicazioni in merito... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## paolab

Eh si, si è creata una situazione davvero difficile, nella quale però per adesso il primo principale problema è quello della salute di tutti i cittadini. Il resto viene necessariamente in secondo piano

----------


## LONGBOARD

In relazione alle problematiche di cui sopra si evidenzia che nel Decreto Cura Italia del 16.03.2020 sono riportate le seguenti disposizioni:
1. In deroga a quanto previsto dagli articoli 2364, secondo comma, e 2478-bis, del codice civile o alle
diverse disposizioni statutarie, l’assemblea ordinaria è convocata entro centottanta giorni dalla chiusura
dell’esercizio.
2. Con l’avviso di convocazione delle assemblee ordinarie o straordinarie le società per azioni, le società in
accomandita per azioni, le società a responsabilità limitata e le società cooperative possono prevedere, anche
in deroga alle diverse disposizioni statutarie, l’espressione del voto in via elettronica o per corrispondenza e
l'intervento all'assemblea mediante mezzi di telecomunicazione; le predette società possono altresì prevedere
che l’assemblea si svolga, anche esclusivamente, mediante mezzi di telecomunicazione che garantiscano
l’identificazione dei partecipanti, la loro partecipazione e l’esercizio del diritto di voto, ai sensi e per gli
effetti di cui agli articoli 2370, quarto comma, 2479-bis, quarto comma, e 2538, sesto comma, codice civile
senza in ogni caso la necessità che si trovino nel medesimo luogo, ove previsti, il presidente, il segretario o il
notaio.

----------


## LONGBOARD

Ormai mi sembra che tutto sia superato dagli eventi: con la nuova stretta alla mobilità e chiusura ipotizzata degli studi professionali del 22.03.2020, dato che i bilanci derivano dall'eleborazione di numerosi documenti e contabili , non esclusivamente disponibili online, vedo praticamente impossibile poterci lavorare a supporto degli organi amministrativi.
Quindi al di là della proroga concessa, quando potranno essere redatti....?
E' necessario un cosiddetto "anno bianco" di sospensione totale di tutto...?

----------

